# Do you use a signal meter to aim your dish?



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Do you use a signal meter to aim your dish?

Satellite signal meters start from the basic DIY handy one you see in the below video, all the way to the Spectrum Analyzers that professionals use.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I just bought one, so I am going to say yes, but in the past, no, just the receiver.


----------



## Whodo (May 15, 2007)

Being I travel in a Motor Home 9 mos of the year and never stay in the same place more than about 2 weeks at a time, a signal meter is a must for me.
(Acutrac III plus)


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Just go my Acutrac 22 Pro MKII. Now if I had remembered to get the splitter tool to use it with a SWM LNB I would have been set. I guess I was thinking about my friends Phase III I need to tweak in or me getting a SWM-16 when I get the MRV upgrade and using a legacy LNB again... my mind is not working well lately...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

This is what I use:


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

BattleZone, that is a good meter and straight forward. It is used by mostly professionals who need to get the job done quickly and accurately.


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Matt, I am impressed by the amount of posts you have done since January of 2010. Wow.

Even though I joined this forum just 3 months into its inception in 2002, unfortunately, I didn't get the chance to visit this forum that often. 

The last time I came here, I noticed the traffic in this forum was very slow and posts where old. 

Hopefully, I will be able to contribute more often and be useful to get this section of the forums more busy.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> This is what I use:


Ditto, although I rarely do satellite work anymore.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

When I use a meter, I use that cheapo (but effective) meter from the first post.

More often than not, I use the receiver and TV, but when I had to repoint my Dish wing from 148 to 61.5, that little meter was really helpful.


----------

